# Ceramic Hide Tubes



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I was just wondering of those ceramic tunnels, which are marketed for shrimp, really work? I want to make my shrimp feel as comfortable as possible, but would plants be enough cover instead of those tubes, or do they particularly like those tunnels?


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

chumlee said:


> I was just wondering of those ceramic tunnels, which are marketed for shrimp, really work? I want to make my shrimp feel as comfortable as possible, but would plants be enough cover instead of those tubes, or do they particularly like those tunnels?


those tubes doesn't increase percentage of breeding or anything like that. Plants would be enough to keep em comfy. These tubes provide recently molted females an area to go to and males would go into those tubes to do their thing instead of flying around chasing a female. It is most effective if you put it against a tank wall therefore only having one opening and the other for u to see any new berried females. msnikkistar has some for a good price i believe.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> those tubes doesn't increase percentage of breeding or anything like that. Plants would be enough to keep em comfy. These tubes provide recently molted females an area to go to and males would go into those tubes to do their thing instead of flying around chasing a female. It is most effective if you put it against a tank wall therefore only having one opening and the other for u to see any new berried females. msnikkistar has some for a good price i believe.


I just saw those, that's why I asked :smile:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what my shrimp do most of the time now.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

If I had rock layers, would the gaps between them be sufficient enough for them to hide?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup. It would.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Probably a great place for biofilm to grow.

Once I get my fish room all resettled out. I want some of these for my 40g breeder. Probably going to be a Blue Pearl/CRS tank from here on out.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

You can to go Homedepot and get PVC tubes already cut and shaved also. They range from different sizes. It works great too. I usually take 3 tubes and stack two on the bottom and one on top to form a triangle and tight it in the middle with a sturdy string. The shrimps loves going in it, especially the Black color tube. It comes in Gloss Black or White, price are like .68 cents depending on length. I got 6 tubes for less than $4 dollars.
Here's one of mines.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> You can to go Homedepot and get PVC tubes already cut and shaved also. They range from different sizes. It works great too. I usually take 3 tubes and stack two on the bottom and one on top to form a triangle and tight it in the middle with a sturdy string. The shrimps loves going in it, especially the Black color tube. It comes in Gloss Black or White, price are like .68 cents depending on length. I got 6 tubes for less than $4 dollars.
> Here's one of mines.


Thats a good Idea, im going to buy some from msnikkistar though. Thanks for the idea though, I might try that one day when my shrimp colony increases!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> You can to go Homedepot and get PVC tubes already cut and shaved also. They range from different sizes. It works great too. I usually take 3 tubes and stack two on the bottom and one on top to form a triangle and tight it in the middle with a sturdy string. The shrimps loves going in it, especially the Black color tube. It comes in Gloss Black or White, price are like .68 cents depending on length. I got 6 tubes for less than $4 dollars.
> Here's one of mines.


Couldnt you use black zip ties too?


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

I use white PVC and fishing line. Those ceramic ones are a good price msnikkistar!


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

one thing about PVC is that because it isn't porous, you wouldn't get any or much bacterial growth in it/on it.


PS: Tubes of Bamboo Carbon also work, but rinse well or your waters going to be black.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

No problem when its covered in green algae:icon_smil


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You could even use a dab of super glue or epoxy between the tubes so they have nothing showing. Don't bother with silicone, as it won't last.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes you can use zip ties. It can gets covered by algae no problem. I also notice the Amazonian II substrate debris get trap inside some times, and the shrimps loves to hid in it and munch at it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I use these, just one per tank. The molted females will hide inside and chase out the horny males. Yes they'll take cover in plants too, but the advantage to the tubes is if male comes from behind, they can run out and go to the next tube down, or if male comes from the front, female can chase him out.

msnikkistar has a great deal on them


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the pvc will sink to the bottom with no problem?


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

yep, like a rock!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

PVC will sink. 
The black ABS tubing that Home Depot sells will float unless weighted.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

How about water circulation?

I've been thinking of doing this and cover it with ferns or something, but the only thing holding me back is that the tubes might not get enough circulation.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

The ceramic ones have no problem with circulation, can't say anything about PVC tubes I've never used them. I think the black ceramic ones look very classy and I know they work great. I have both black ones and the terra cotta ones. My shrimp don't prefer one color or the other though.


----------



## Snikerz (Jul 8, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> How about water circulation?
> 
> I've been thinking of doing this and cover it with ferns or something, but the only thing holding me back is that the tubes might not get enough circulation.


Water circulation will be no problem with pvc pipes. The only thing is occasionally (every 3 months or so for me) lift the pipes so that you can siphon the debris under the tubes. I actually sanded the surface of the pvc pipes so that it would be rough. This allows moss to better adhere to the surface and provide more surface area for bacteria to colonize.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Cover them with Fissidens or Moss & triple your money!!$!!!$


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

What about erios? LOL


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Or NLJF!!! Or Anubias!!!! Or shrimp!


----------

